# Pin Arm attachments



## malkiel (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, I´m new to this forum and new to router too, but I need information regarding patterns cut with a router and I have come to know the Pin arm attachment , but I still want to fabricated a duplicator machine as the cost for a CNC router is too high, as I´m new and a little afraid of the router I want to place a router in one arm and the other will folow the patern, a pantograph (maybe), I will cut mostly MDF 1/2 inch and I hope to do it in one pass, but some of the problems that I see is when the pin is in the top you don´t see the piece you are cutting, and when the pin is down I will have a lot of dust, any sugestions will be highly appreciate.
Best Regards


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello malkiel
Welcome to the forum. How large are the parts that need to be routed? Are they large? If they are smaller, a router, and a pattern, or a router table may be good. In this application, the router has a collar attached, and a pattern that is followed with the router being held. Check that out here.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Mount an extractor hose on the router arm with a nozel close to the router collet. Some routers have an extractor assebly around them. Route the MDF outside.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome malkiel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI malkiel

I have two pin routers setups,,one on a RAS and one on the router table, the router table is the best for MDF stock,,the chips and the dust go down the hole and out the tube to the bag, for the most part the RAS works ok but the MDF is all over the place and should be done out side the shop..putting a pickup tube on the router will help but it will still make a mess in the shop..not to say anything about all the dust in the shop and in your lungs..

MLCS sales one that you can mount to your router table quick and easy and works well..

MLCS daisy pin router

=========




malkiel said:


> Hi, I´m new to this forum and new to router too, but I need information regarding patterns cut with a router and I have come to know the Pin arm attachment , but I still want to fabricated a duplicator machine as the cost for a CNC router is too high, as I´m new and a little afraid of the router I want to place a router in one arm and the other will folow the patern, a pantograph (maybe), I will cut mostly MDF 1/2 inch and I hope to do it in one pass, but some of the problems that I see is when the pin is in the top you don´t see the piece you are cutting, and when the pin is down I will have a lot of dust, any sugestions will be highly appreciate.
> Best Regards


----------



## malkiel (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Howard
Thanks for your reply and advice, however the pieces will be big, can be up to 36¨ by 24¨ (inches) , I was also looking at router duplicators trying to figure how to build a solid two arm dupicator machine, thinking that maybe it will be easier to pass the router head over the outside pattern, but the machine will be very wide as has to fill the patern on one side and the wood in the other one.

thanks and best regards

Malkiel


----------



## malkiel (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Jigs
Thanks for your advice, I saw the daisy and looks to work well, however some of the issues that I didn´t quite understand is to put a pad or something between the pattern and the wood to keep the pattern safe or untouch , but I think in the case of the daisy Pin attachment you can change the pin and place one a little bigger than the router bit , correct ?
I had once a pattern glass cutter machine, that I´m trying to find again (at least the a picture) that has a very heavy arm that you will move around the patern, i figure that if you can do the same with the router and two arms instead of one you will be able to router from your patern arm , and maybe close with plexiglass the part were the router will cut, that way you will reduce the dust from the bit, it will be closed like a CNC metal machine .

The proble will be to build the arms and see how they work without being too havy, and easy to move and yet very stable.

I find a machine like this but works with small pieces maybe 12 by 18¨

Glad to hear your opinion

Regards

Malkiel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Malkiel

" between the pattern " yes some 1/4" MDF would work well.
" little bigger than the router bit " it comes with 3 but I have made my own and longer ones .

I also put a riser block in place under the mount to get the tall items under the pin..
I also have a PC type router base place that I use to let the vac. system suck the dust out the holes..and a hose to the pickup tube on the router.



========



malkiel said:


> Hi Jigs
> Thanks for your advice, I saw the daisy and looks to work well, however some of the issues that I didn´t quite understand is to put a pad or something between the pattern and the wood to keep the pattern safe or untouch , but I think in the case of the daisy Pin attachment you can change the pin and place one a little bigger than the router bit , correct ?
> I had once a pattern glass cutter machine, that I´m trying to find again (at least the a picture) that has a very heavy arm that you will move around the patern, i figure that if you can do the same with the router and two arms instead of one you will be able to router from your patern arm , and maybe close with plexiglass the part were the router will cut, that way you will reduce the dust from the bit, it will be closed like a CNC metal machine .
> 
> ...


----------



## malkiel (Oct 9, 2009)

Dear Jigs
Thanks for your pictures, I already order the Daisy Pin, I will have to wait, the only thing is that I bought a B & D 250 router, not open yet, and will work fine with a table but I think his head doesn´t come off, so I can attach the head to to the machine I want to make, like a cnc but manually and following a pattern, a duplicator.
But maybe later we will buy a better one, for now the production will be small and I think the daisy and this router will do fine.
Best regards

Malkiel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Malkiel

Your Welcome

" I will have to wait " that's the hard part 

here's some more shots that you may want to see..

Please post some pictures of your setup after you have it setup.. 

========



malkiel said:


> Dear Jigs
> Thanks for your pictures, I already order the Daisy Pin, I will have to wait, the only thing is that I bought a B & D 250 router, not open yet, and will work fine with a table but I think his head doesn´t come off, so I can attach the head to to the machine I want to make, like a cnc but manually and following a pattern, a duplicator.
> But maybe later we will buy a better one, for now the production will be small and I think the daisy and this router will do fine.
> Best regards
> ...


----------

